# Dinning table chairs



## Joustv1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Moderator rotated pic for you.


----------



## alexdavid (Oct 22, 2014)

You can use brown wooden chairs for this kind of table. You can also add a large rug that will make the chairs on a level surface.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

*Tell City*

Not my chairs. I wouldn't sell mine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/271687629946


----------



## Rajesh13 (Dec 2, 2014)

I will recommend you if you want chairs that go well with table then find local carpenter around your place.


----------



## masonbrown28 (Dec 20, 2014)

How about the "Excelsior Chair? Search it on Zopalo. A perfect fit for your need.
It features tapered legs, a subtle designs, and a soft cushion seat. From my point of view, it adds wit and gravitas to your dinner conversation. Nice and simple."


----------



## Adam Joubert (Dec 31, 2014)

Will the table (which is beautiful by the way) remain in that location? I think it depends on what you are going for, if you want that area to be rustic choose similar chairs to the table, but you can definitely "funk it up" with some modern chairs. 
How about woven chairs? Wicker? White wood with some nice color accented cushion?


----------

